
C/C++ REST API frameworks benchmark - m3tamaker
https://blog.binaryspaceship.com/2017/cpp-rest-api-frameworks-benchmark/
======
jjgreen
Might be better to call it C++, I'd usually expect "C/C++" to refer to a mix
of C & C++, or to C with (probably trivial) C++ wrappers.

~~~
m3tamaker
Thanks for comment! :) Yep, I agree with your point. Why I named it C/C++ is
though all these 3 frameworks are implemented mostly in C++, they handle
requests in procedural manner (you always specify handler function, but not
class or object). Also restbed is 20% implemented in C, but sure, it is C++
framework in the end (: .

------
m3tamaker
Hi HackerNews,

Here is a benchmark that I have done to compare C/C++ REST API frameworks. I
hope this will be interesting and helpful for you (-:

